# Tape for masking concrete



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I'm repairing/sprayer these older storage/garage doors in the back of an old apartment/bungalow units. 

The concrete back in this area isn't very even and a lot of if is dirty. After cleaning the best I can/using a blower to clear debris away from the front of these doors, it is difficult to use regular painting masking tape on the ground.

Is there a specific type of masking tape made for use on concrete? That may have extra adhesion?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Duct Tape


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Get some large pieces of cardboard and cut them to fit. Use vacuum instead of blower. Then buy a 4 ft spray fan/shield and go to town.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

This stuff works for me on block or other hard to stick surfaces. I don't usually get it at Walmart, but it's the same stuff. 

http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/203707...93689671&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=83196801671&veh=sem

The real trick though is how you stick it. I like to take my duster brush and "jab" the tape down after application. This serves the same purpose of pushing regular tape down with a putty knife on a smooth surface only the bristles of the duster force the tape to adhere to the uneven masonry surface better than a flat blade.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> This stuff works for me on block or other hard to stick surfaces. I don't usually get it at Walmart, but it's the same stuff.
> 
> http://mobile.walmart.com/ip/203707...93689671&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=83196801671&veh=sem
> 
> The real trick though is how you stick it. I like to take my duster brush and "jab" the tape down after application. This serves the same purpose of pushing regular tape down with a putty knife on a smooth surface only the bristles of the duster force the tape to adhere to the uneven masonry surface better than a flat blade.



Yep, I'll also use a worn sanding sponge


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Scotch-1-4...Hard-to-Stick-Surfaces-2060-36A-HD/203320757/


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I use the red stucco tape from Sherwin Williams, and it works great for me.


----------



## airclay (May 18, 2015)

SemiproJohn said:


> I use the red stucco tape from Sherwin Williams, and it works great for me.


:thumbsup:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Gorilla tape. > others


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Gorilla tape is great. Complete overkill for the simple job OP describes. But since I always have a roll of it in the van I would certainly use it versus making a trip for a exterior blue tape.

The cardboard suggestion above gets my vote. As or more important than the tape type.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Does anybody use 15# roofing paper? That's what we use with duct tape or the masonary stucco tape but that's expensive but works.
The roofing paper doesn't lift when spraying just use tape to fill where wall isn't straight or where paper doesn't lay exactly flat. Also can use shield for extra protection in those areas.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

racx said:


> *Does anybody use 15# roofing paper?* That's what we use with duct tape or the masonary stucco tape but that's expensive but works.
> The roofing paper doesn't lift when spraying just use tape to fill where wall isn't straight or where paper doesn't lay exactly flat. Also can use shield for extra protection in those areas.


Good point. Yes.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah. Roofing paper would work. Done that before but it's bulky and I've seen it tear up after a couple of uses. Cardboard works as long as you don't spill a ton of stuff on it. I.e liquids that soak through,granted it would have to be a big puddle to do so.

I get cardboard boxes at home depot for under $1. Maybe $0.69, that you can cut up with a utility knife. Make 1 foot deep by 2ft long strips. Depending on the outcome you could even turn the left overs into spray shields (something you can't do with paper). Just some thoughts.


----------

